# Trigger Speedlite 600EX with 270 EXII?



## Arctic Photo (Nov 7, 2013)

I think the subject line says it all. I am completely new to flash photography, I more or less only shoot natural light. I've decided to get myself a Speedlite 600EX. I'll go for what I understand is the best although I'm sure a 430 EX II would cover my needs. 

Anyway, when I want to use the flash off camera, will I be able to trigger it with the 270 EX II that O already have?

I am shooting with a 5D MkIII.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

No. The 270EX II can be an optical slave, but not optical master (meaning you can trigger the 270 off-camera with the 600 on camera, but not the reverse).

To trigger your 600 off-camera, you would need a 580/600 flash, macro flash (MT/MR), ST-E2, or the little 90EX for optical triggering (any of those could trigger both the 600 and the 270), or another 600 or ST-E3-RT for radio triggering.

You could also look into third-party wireless triggering options.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 7, 2013)

Ah, thank you very much. So I could pick up the 90EX then instead of the much more expensive transmitter? I'd guess my needs will be rudimentary to start with. If I get more advanced needs, I could get the transmitter later on.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

That would work. The 90EX is the cheapest way to trigger off-camera flash with a completely Canon system. The 'dumb' wireless triggers (Cactus, etc.) are cheaper, but manual only (no ETTL). Still, off-camera flash can be a bit addictive – you may find yourself adding more capabilities over time, and you will likely want to learn manual control sooner rather than later.

Check out the Strobist 101 blog, and also Syl Arena's book, _Speedliter's Handbook_.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 7, 2013)

That settles it. Thank you very much. I've been around this forum a couple of years and have come to understand that this path can easily be as costly as the body and lenses. I guess I have fun times ahead


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 8, 2013)

Arctic Photo said:


> That settles it. Thank you very much. I've been around this forum a couple of years and have come to understand that this path can easily be as costly as the body and lenses. I guess I have fun times ahead



FYI the 90EX will act as an optical trigger but not a radio one. You'll need an ST-E3-RT or a clone of it for that.

Jim


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes Jim, thanks. I got it. I was trying to figure out a cheap way to get it done and this seems to be a good starting point.


----------



## iaind (Dec 16, 2013)

For wireless only current solution is ST-E3 or another 600ex-rt with the benefit you can pair them with a single code number


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 16, 2013)

iaind said:


> For wireless only current solution is ST-E3 or another 600ex-rt with the benefit you can pair them with a single code number


Hi, thanks. I just picked up the 600EX-rt, but decided against the 90 EX. I will wait a while and let the dust settle after all the holiday spendings and get the radio trigger anyway. I am sure to be more satisfied with that. Then move on and ads another speedlite and like Neuro mentions, it's likely to be addictive so I foresee a lot of money going this direction next year :-\


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yup, might as well just get the ST-E3-RT. Basic remote wireless flash is easy as pie now.

The big glaring oversight from Canon is the omission of the focus assist lamp.

The Yongnuo version has just been released, and it has a focus assist lamp, however the quality of that assist lamp has not been reviewed yet.


----------



## RC (Dec 18, 2013)

Moving from optical triggering to radio triggering is like day and night. I could never go back. Spend a little extra up front over the 90EX (e.g. ST-E3-RT) and be done. Eventually you will anyway.


----------

